# What year Dogma is this?



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

When I google Dogma Movistar all I see are frames that say Pinarello down the downtube. What year were the ones made with the "Dogma" on the downtube?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogmas have "Pinarello" on the drive side of the down tube and "Dogma" on the left side.
And vice versa for the seat tube.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh haha, thanks for the response. I am still a Pinarello newbie


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

You never know for sure on Team Issue Frame set's -- But for retail set's 2011's Dogma is not straight.

2011 - Dogma Turning over
2010 - Dogma Straight 





mile2424 said:


> When I google Dogma Movistar all I see are frames that say Pinarello down the downtube. What year were the ones made with the "Dogma" on the downtube?


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

That bike is incredible in the race rep scheme!! I am certainly not fast enough to ride that bike. I would embarrass it, haha


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

The Movistar frame above is definitely a 2011. Mine is a 2010 and the Pinarello is straight as well as the Dogma decal. It also says 60.1 on Dogma side, which has been taken away on some of the paint schemes in 2011.


----------

